

Ask HN: Could you please suggest a service for reviewing English texts on site? - pankratiev

English is not my native language.
I would like a service which provides fast reviewing English texts on site. 
I think such services can be useful for many entrepreneurs here.
======
abiczo
I haven't used them yet, but this is what I found sometime ago when I was
looking for something similar: <http://www.wordy.com/>

~~~
pankratiev
Great! It seems it's what I need. I should try it. Thank you very much!

